# Vamos echando bala! "Mexican Revolution Day"



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Tonz qué Reorteros!

As a celebration of the Mexican Revolution Day. we throwing bullet!

Many years ago, almost three decades I made my first slingshot oak, leaving me still had a mustache and thick hair, mustache and now I have very little hair lol! This slingshot is still my faithful companion. 30-30 has the name making allusion to the famous 30-30 rifle that was widely used in the revolution. your photo here ...
A manera de festejo del día de la Revolución Mexicana. vamos echando bala!

Hace muchos años, ya casí tres decadas hice mi primer resortera de encino, aún no me salía bigote y tenía una abundante cabellera, ahora tengo mucho bigote y escasa cabellera Jeje! Esa resortera aún sigue siendo mi fiel compañera. lleva por nombre "30-30" haciendo alución a la famosa carabina 30-30 que fué muy usado en la revolución. aquí su foto... 










In those yesterdays I just used a knife, a file of my father, and scrap of glass. finaliserwith sandpaper.

And about a year ago I found a downed oak tree in a ravine, hence a forked branchobtube young and very sturdy, my excitement was so great that in a few days I removed the skin of the fork. and started working on it, but it was still wet and beganto crack, I had a great fright, to remedy the cracks and not to spoil my fork I applied avarnished glue, put a press on the arm where the crack was very threatening to run through the entire fork. I left a long task and more to contain cracks. few months after I removed the glue layer. and left more time for observation. I noticed that the cracksappeared more resumed work on the fork.

Because I wanted to emulate my 30-30's worked with the same tools of the first.adding a cutter mounted on my drill to shape the throat. well, because after so many pampering and preferential treatment for this fork, here I show the results. is the giant of my collection, named "breech" since the early jumpinto my slingshot. not keep you any longer, and the pictures of my breech.

En aquellos ayeres sólo usé un cuchillo, una lima de mi apá y pedacería de vidrio. finalisando con papel de lija.

Y hace aproximadamente un año encontré un encino derribado en una barranca, de ahí obtube una horqueta de rama joven y muy robusta, era tanta mi emoción que en pocos días le quité la corteza a la horqueta. y comencé a trabajar en ella, pero aún estaba humeda y comenzo a agrietarse, pasé un gran susto, para remediar las grietas y no se echara a perder mi horqueta le apliqué una barnizada de resistol, puse una prensa en un brazo donde la grieta era muy amenazante de correr por toda la horquilla. así la dejé mucho tiemo más para contener las grietas. luego de algunos meses le quité la capa de resistol. y la dejé más tiempo en observación. cuando noté que no aparecieron más las grietas reanudé el trabajo en la horqueta.

Debido a que quería emular a mi 30-30 la trabajé con las mismas herramientas de la primera. agregando una fresa montada en mi taladro para dar forma a la garganta. bien, pues luego de tantos mimos y trato preferente para esta horqueta, aquí les muestro los resultados. es la gigante de mi colección, la nombré "Retrocarga" dado que el un brinco hacia mis inicios resorteros. no los entretengo más, y aquí las fotos de mi Retrocarga.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

both of those are amazing! I hve been making more naturals lately, I enjoy their look, strength and feel more than boardcuts.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Outstanding work and photography!!!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Amazing work!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Woe is the second shot!

It is a recreation of the curve in both pleasing to my hand. they are really comfortable.this small oak also acquired some fabulous colors in your bathroom linseed oil.

The pictures themselves speak after ...

Ay va el segundo tiro!

Se trata de una recreación de las curbas que tanto complacen a mi mano. pues son realmente confortables. ésta pequeña también de encino adquirió unos colores fabulosos en su baño de aceite de linaza. 

Las imágenes hablarán pos sí mismas...


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

Very cool , just got me some big oak forks they were down and almost dry cut them very long
so i can dry them the rest of the way out in the micro when they split i can cut most of the split off . MM


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Here in Mexico there is a popular saying when it comes to only offer three shots. it says "As Alvirez Rosita" (three shots killed her lol!

So, woe is the third shot as Rosita Alvirez ...

It is also a small oak. was named "Dana" and it is a gift for my friend ZDP-189 I hopeyou enjoy it. The annex also will run Alvirez Rosita. for your enjoyment.

Aca en México hay un dicho popular cuando se trata nadamás de tres tiros. se dice "Como a Rosita Alvirez" (de tres tiros la mataron jeje!

Así pues, ay va el tercer tiro como a Rosita Alvirez...

Es Tambien una pequeña de encino. la nombré "Dana" ya que se trata de un regalo para mi amigo ZDP-189 espero que sea de su agrado. les añexo tambien el corrido de Rosita Alvirez. para su deleite.


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

_Dude they are way cool !!! MM_


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Amazing work Cheopo, words cannot describe the 'awesomeness.

Simply, supercalifragilisticexpialidocious ................ Yup that sums it up.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Slingshots and tequila shots!!! Im in!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! I'll bet they are wonderful to use.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Those are sooo beautiful. I am particularly fond of the small one. It is at the same time inspiring and depressing to see your work. It is inspiring to see what beauty can be found in those naturals. It is depressing for I feel I could never achieve that level myself. You are a master craftsman.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Bellissime Chepo! Great work my amigo......your fallkniven moves well under your hand. Cheers, Bob


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

Wonderful curves,great grains, and the best photography in the slingshot world!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

My eyes just had an _eyegasm_! Wonderful!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That looks great! I am delighted by Dana and will look after it well. You have great taste in knives too.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

beautiful truly inspiring love your work chepo! and as dan said beautiful knives!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


> Absolutely stunning! I'll bet they are wonderful to use.


Thanks Sean,


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> beautiful truly inspiring love your work chepo! and as dan said beautiful knives!


Thanks McKee. siempre un gustazo saludarte!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Marvelous! You have a style that is all your own, unique and beautiful.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

AJW said:


> Marvelous! You have a style that is all your own, unique and beautiful.


I very much appreciate the comments, thanks AJW


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful work Chepo. You inspire me to want to try to improve my work!..Jim


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

rockslinger said:


> Beautiful work Chepo. You inspire me to want to try to improve my work!..Jim


What you have written your Jim, is a great compliment to me. thank you very much RockSlinger


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

_Master Chepo very chulapas, I would like to have your patience._
_An abrazote_
_De recuerdos a los chicos_


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

alfshooter said:


> _Master Chepo very chulapas, I would like to have your patience._
> _An abrazote_
> _De recuerdos a los chicos_


Muchas gracias Alf, a mi me guataría tener lo torneos resorteros en los que participas, por aca no los hay mi amigo.


----------

